# White Sea and Black Sea



## Ulf Harrison (Jun 13, 2005)

Does someone know what happened to two of three ships built in Sölvesborg, Sweden in 1978. The “*White Sea*” and the “*Black Sea*”. The Red Sea later becomes the Warden Point. Does someone know if there were more ships in this class built than the three mentioned. Ulf Harrison


----------

